# JDM engine ga16de



## enjoydride (Jun 4, 2003)

Hi im currently the proud owner of a b13 sentra with a GA16DE jdm engine and transmition and my question is, Is there any significant horsepower gain on a JDM spec engine?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

enjoydride said:


> Hi im currently the proud owner of a b13 sentra with a GA16DE jdm engine and transmition and my question is, Is there any significant horsepower gain on a JDM spec engine?


Not really significant. My understanding is that they did not have an EGR system , other than that they are pretty similar. As for the tranny, chances are it is the same as the tranny in the NX1600 as only a few cars had the good tranny with the larger pinion shaft and LSD.


----------



## enjoydride (Jun 4, 2003)

wes said:


> Not really significant. My understanding is that they did not have an EGR system , other than that they are pretty similar. As for the tranny, chances are it is the same as the tranny in the NX1600 as only a few cars had the good tranny with the larger pinion shaft and LSD.


 Well about the transmition I got lucky because I actually race my ga16de and this tranny transform this car I can even keep up with the SE-Rs an so happy with this tranny by the way im totally striping this b13 to SE-R cup standards, last month I was chasing an IT class SE-R and I was so exited my hart was pumping like 100 beats per minute the SE-R pulled away from me in the straights but not for much but in the turn I got in his bumper again we were like that for about 4 laps it was awesome but by next month my car will be totally stripped hope it gets faster.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Awesome. 

Me and my buddies are going to buy this gutted Tercel with a new engine and turbo on it... start racing that sucka on the weekends.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

ASsman said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Me and my buddies are going to buy this gutted Tercel with a new engine and turbo on it... start racing that sucka on the weekends.


 lmao a tercel? i owned one for bout 30 mins once


----------

